# Martillador HILTI 3000 no funciona



## yreloba (Mar 11, 2019)

Hola, tengo un martillo HILTI 3000 que prende un led rojo al accionarlo y no funciona, lo he desarmado y tiene su circuito completamente cubierto por una especie de silicona dura, eso creo, lo que les puedo asegurar es que no se distingue absolutamente nada. En algunos manuales dice que en estos casos se tiene que comunicar al servicio de asistencia de la compañía, algo que para los cubanos es muy complejo.
 Quisiera saber si alguien ha experimentado equipo similar y decirme como funciona ese motor que mueve la transmisión. 
No tiene escobillas, ¿sera de corriente alterna o directa?.

En la espera de sus comentarios.

Saludos a todos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 11, 2019)

Posiblemente tenga un motor trifásico con rotor de iman fijo manejado por un driver "variador"

Podés untarlo con buena cantidad de "removedor de pinturas *en gel*" e introducirlo en un frasco o en una bolsa de nylon bien cerrada por al menos dos días. Fijate aquí : Diagrama esquematico de un regulador automatico de tension AVR para un generador


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 11, 2019)

Buenas.
Lo que he visto buscando por la web es que esos aparatos no escapan a la obsolescencia programada (no sé si será el caso y el aparato). Es como el indicador de mantenimiento del display de los automóviles, con tantas horas de trabajo hay que pasar por taller.
En algunos hay que resetear con un adaptador y un programa sólo accesible por servicio oficial.
Si puedes subir fotos ayuda a que te ayuden.


----------



## ni (Mar 11, 2019)

Las herramientas más modernas son brushless, o así les dicen, creo que el motor de este hilti debe ser como el de esta esmeriladora hikoki:

(minuto 4:11)


----------



## yreloba (Mar 12, 2019)

Se trata solo de un motor que de la tarjeta solo van dos cables y tiene una especie de taco como para controlar que no se detenga. De momento solo quiero implementar algo para que me trabaje de manera directa.
Intentaré subir algunas imagenes.

Saludos, hasta la próxima
Me pregunto a que esmeriladora hace mención ¨NI¨


----------



## Gonzalo03 (Mar 12, 2019)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Buenas.
> Lo que he visto buscando por la web es que esos aparatos no escapan a la obsolescencia programada (no sé si será el caso y el aparato). Es como el indicador de mantenimiento del display de los automóviles, con tantas horas de trabajo hay que pasar por taller.
> En algunos hay que resetear con un adaptador y un programa sólo accesible por servicio oficial.
> Si puedes subir fotos ayuda a que te ayuden.


.

La pagina 15 del manual te indica lo de la vida útil del aparato .

Lo que no indica es el tiempo de uso, si lo localizo te lo envio.

Puede restablecer la luz. Lo que necesita hacer es quitar el conjunto del mango del cuerpo de la herramienta. Los contactos se desenchufarán. Luego conecte el cable y tire del gatillo y, a veces, la luz parpadeará, mientras mantiene el gatillo en la posición de encendido, desenchufe el cable. Vuelva a instalar el mango y la luz debe apagarse. A veces tienes que apretar el gatillo mientras enchufas el cable, pero esto debería funcionar. y luego mientras sostiene el cable desenchufe. 

Esto funciona con otros aparatos de la marca.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 12, 2019)

*Estado* --------------------------------------------------*Significado* 
El indicador de funcionamiento se ilumina en rojo. • Se ha alcanzado el plazo de funcionamiento
--------------------------------------------------------- de la herramienta hasta la siguiente revisión
--------------------------------------------------------- por parte del Servicio Técnico. 
--------------------------------------------------------• Existe un fallo en la herramienta. 

*Una verdadera estafa !*


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 12, 2019)

A eso me refería con lo de obsolescencia programada, en este caso revisión programada y....  tlin  tlin .... ¡caja ! 

Parece mentira que una casa de tal prestigio, que ya hace buena caja con la venta de su producto, tenga que recurrir a tales mañas para seguir haciendo caja a costa del consumidor.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 12, 2019)

Si , personalmente lo considero una verdadera estafa moral y monetaria !

Porque además deberías interrumpir un trabajo y conseguir o alquilar otra máquina por capricho de ellos ? Y considerando que la máquina en realidad no se rompió ¿?


----------



## Gonzalo03 (Mar 12, 2019)

revisa el enlace te sale como reparar el problema con un puntero  láser.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 12, 2019)

Lo mas probable es que no pueda ver los vídeos, en su país suelen bloquear muchas cosas (casi todo) de internet..



yreloba dijo:


> Me pregunto a que esmeriladora hace mención ¨NI¨


----------



## Gonzalo03 (Mar 12, 2019)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Lo mas probable es que no pueda ver los vídeos, en su país suelen bloquear muchas cosas (casi todo) de internet..


si también lo he pensado pero si puede verlo perfecto sino nos tocara ir explicándoselo o intentando pasárselo por otro medio.


----------



## capitanp (Mar 12, 2019)

150 lucas sale ese martillo


----------



## yreloba (Mar 12, 2019)

Amigos, les comento algo, he desarmado completamente el martillo (casi todo) y de cierta manera he dado mantenieminto......, a partir de ahí me trabajó pero permaneciendo el led rojo encendido, luego de una hora de trabajo mas menos, se vuleve a detener, le damos al pulsador de inicio y acciona un pito de manera intermitente y no se mueve mas, al menos hasta ahora que está caliente......en esencia lo que necesitamos es poner el motor de manera directa, como ya les habia comunicado al motor solo llegan 2 cables.
Necesitamos mucho de tal equipo porque estamos en la construcción de un pozo......quizas muchos de ustedes comprendan.....

Continuamos en contacto.
Saludos
Realmente no puedo ver el enlace del que me hablan.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 12, 2019)

Pudiste ver el video de Youtube ?


----------



## Gonzalo03 (Mar 12, 2019)

Al desmontar el martillo sale un cable gris que da a una caja negra con tres luces , con un puntero laser enciendelo sobre la luz central con este encendido,moviendo un interruptor rojo en el cuerpo del martillo, mantener el laser hasta que se apague la luz roja y volver a montar.
Espero que esto te sirva socio.
Si manteniendo la luz fija no se apaga prueba con parpadeos.
La falla puede ser también por los rodamientos gastados si estos están bien , podrías quitar la tarjeta y hacerla trabajar en modo básico puenteandola lo cual no es muy recomendable pero si urge para el trabajo probar y reparar lo antes posible.


----------



## yreloba (Mar 12, 2019)

Es ahí mi duda  Gonzalo03, donde hacer el puente del que me hablas.
Envío algunas imagenes


----------



## Gonzalo03 (Mar 12, 2019)

Esto es lo que he podido encontrar.

lo único que estaros seguros de que la placa no controle  el pulso del martillo pero con este apaño parece que funciona.

Suerte socios.


----------



## Gonzalo03 (Mar 12, 2019)

Aunque yo primero probaría del láser.


----------



## capitanp (Mar 12, 2019)

supongamos que se resetea asi


Proxy para YouTube - ProxySite.com


----------



## Gonzalo03 (Mar 12, 2019)

El problema es que no pueden ver los video


----------



## capitanp (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 12, 2019)

Me da que pensar ese accesorio, supongamos que no es una batería con un laser o led   
En los tiempos que estamos, que el reseteo de un aparato se haga a través de "luz"  ...un emisor de infrarojos? ¿cable óptico? ¿laser?


----------



## Gonzalo03 (Mar 12, 2019)

🤐 estafa?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 12, 2019)

Para mi debería contener un código dicho reseteo , no ?


----------



## analogico (Mar 12, 2019)

Gonzalo03 dijo:


> El problema es que no pueden ver los video


el video son las imágenes del mensaje 16


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 12, 2019)

capitanp dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 177109



Este aparatito hace parte de la obsolescencia programada, porque por mas que trate de pensar lo contrario, es marca HILTI... 😂


----------



## carlosmitec (Mar 2, 2020)

HOLA:
tengo un rompedor HILTI TE 1000 AVR,   la luz que mencionan esta parpadeando, se apaga con el laser , pero la herramienta no siempre funciona , aparte de que la luz se vuelve a encender al volver a conectar el enchufe,  yo me dedico a la reparacion de soldadoras de diferentes marcas asi como la reparacion de herramienta electrtica, y como ustedes estoy en contra del sistema de la marca HILTI de tener que acudir al centro de atencion a resetear la herramienta, en mi opinion debe ser una herramienta que deben proporcionarte al momento de comprar el equipo, pues en la miller hay maquinas que requieren reseteo y viene en el manual la instruccion correspondiente, con gusto compartire mi humilde experiencia para el que lo requiera , y agradeceria mucho una solucion a mi problema .... saludos


----------



## Thor_2 (Mar 4, 2020)

Yo tengo un taladro grande y un martillo de esa marca, tendrán como 15 años y es increíble lo que han trabajado. Sobre todo el taladro en hormigón y ahí siguen como el primer día. Ni se cuantas escobillas les habré cambiado, es la única "avería" que Dan. A él taladro también le tuve que arreglar el cable que se cortó un hilo. Me parece raro que haga eso una marca tan reconocida como es ella, sobretodo teniendo en cuenta que es una marca profesional


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 4, 2020)

Es que tarde o temprano todos se suben al carro. Prima la respuesta comercial, la cartera de clientes y los millones en la saca.

Que en una máquina que mueva tonelas o que haga taladros en roca de 60 cms.,  donde hay riesgo de accidente por mal funcionamiento...  pues ahí podría entender que estés obligado a pasar un control cada tantas horas de uso, pero que en cualquier aparato haya un fallo programado ya sea con material de mala calidad o con software es incomprensible...  De no ser que te hayas criado en una comunidad acostumbrada a la mentira, el abuso y la carencia de empatia para con el prójimo.

¿Que sacamos de esto? Que en lugar de una maquina nueva debemos buscar y adquirir una máquina vieja, ya que esta con un poco de cariño y un buen mantenimiento nos darán tantas o mas horas de trabajo que una nueva. Por su robustez y mejor calidad del material de fabricación.

Creo que me explayé un poco.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 8, 2020)

Pues si, suele ser un sacadineros.
Lástima.


----------



## palmacarlos (Abr 3, 2021)

Estimados .. Escribo desde Argentina.. Y en este momento este pais esta pasando momento complicados con el trabajo y valores de costos.. Bueno llegue hasta aca porque tengo un Rotomartillo TE70 AVR y tambien se me ha bloquedo y tiene la roja encendida. Y para mandarlo al servicio tecnico de Hilti por empezar tienes que empezar con US$ 5 solo para que te lo revisen y para desbloquearlo  otro tanto.. y tambien como otros trato de buscarle la solucion y y depaso evitarme el costo del Servis.. Voy probar con el puntero laser.. vamos ver.. Si funciona les cuento en un proxima vez.. Saludos


----------



## capitanp (Abr 3, 2021)

No lo veo tan complicado de reparar


----------



## josete83 (Sep 25, 2021)

Hola a todos los miembros del foro*, *tengo la foto de un sistema el cual a trav*é*s de una aplicación m*ó*vil hace que se encienda un led y parpadee como si fuera una lampara estroboscópica, el que me envió la foto no me comentó como lo había construido, lo único que sé es que una de las 2 placas que lleva (la de color verde) pertenece al sonoff Basic R2 que es un interruptor wifi, lo que me falta saber es a que dispositivo pertenece la placa de color marrón o si alguien sabe decirme a que aparato se la puedo quitar *?*. La salida de tensión del interruptor wifi es la que lleva los 2 cables azules.
Decir que la salida de tensión del interruptor wifi es de 100 a 240 Voltios con una carga máxima de 10 Amperios, os adjunto la foto del dispositivo y espero vuestra ayuda, un saludo y gracias.


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 25, 2021)

Yo tampoco por lo que me parece que lo mejor es preguntarle al que lo armo.

Lo que se ve es la placa Wifi que describes como verde mas un cargador de celular antiguo(lo que denominas paca marrón). 

Saludos.


----------



## unmonje (Sep 26, 2021)

josete83 dijo:


> Hola a todos los miembros del foro*, *tengo la foto de un sistema el cual a trav*é*s de una aplicación m*ó*vil hace que se encienda un led y parpadee como si fuera una lampara estroboscópica, el que me envió la foto no me comentó como lo había construido, lo único que sé es que una de las 2 placas que lleva (la de color verde) pertenece al sonoff Basic R2 que es un interruptor wifi, lo que me falta saber es a que dispositivo pertenece la placa de color marrón o si alguien sabe decirme a que aparato se la puedo quitar *?*. La salida de tensión del interruptor wifi es la que lleva los 2 cables azules.
> Decir que la salida de tensión del interruptor wifi es de 100 a 240 Voltios con una carga máxima de 10 Amperios, os adjunto la foto del dispositivo y espero vuestra ayuda, un saludo y gracias.


Señor. Lo que usted tiene ahí es un rejuntado de 2 equipos.
El verde de la derecha, es un * interruptor de linea domiciliaria a control remoto, vía* *WIFI* local que se vende comercialmente, generalmente CHINO.

La placa de la izquierda, es una *fuente de conmutacion* cualquiera, del que su INVENTOR o amigo, usaría la salida de esa fuente de energía (cable rojo y negro) , posiblemente 12 VCC o 5VCC para alimentar o encender o apagar, vaya a saber que, otra cosa -->( lámpara , juego, oxigenador de pecera, marcapasos, etc.)
O tal vez alimentar un circuito como el del adjunto, un *destellador estroboscópico de leds*


----------



## josete83 (Sep 26, 2021)

unmonje*,* precisamente es para hacer un destellador estroboscopico de led y sí, *el* interruptor de linea domiciliaria es para alimentar ese circuito, lo que pasa es que en vez de llevar varios leds, lleva solamente 1, otra pregunta ¿*P*uede valer la fuente que te adjunto en la imagen?, muchas gracias por tu ayuda y por el circuito adjunto.


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 26, 2021)

josete83 dijo:


> otra pregunta ¿puede valer la fuente que te adjunto en la imagen?


Eso va a depender de ti, no de nosotros. Ya que no sabemos a qué lo vas a conectar ni cuanto va a consumir.
Por otro lado, si con alguna fuentesita (mal llamada cargador), funciona lo que quieres conectar, SIN necesidad de la placa con WiFi (sonoff en este caso), te va a servir.


----------



## josete83 (Sep 26, 2021)

DJ T3 la placa con wifi si tengo que usarla, lo que quiero, como bien dijo el compañero unmonje es hacer un destellador estroboscopico de leds, pero con un solo led, dejo un video de lo que quiero hacer.


----------



## unmonje (Sep 26, 2021)

josete83 dijo:


> unmonje*,* precisamente es para hacer un destellador estroboscopico de led y sí, *el* interruptor de linea domiciliaria es para alimentar ese circuito, lo que pasa es que en vez de llevar varios leds, lleva solamente 1, otra pregunta ¿*P*uede valer la fuente que te adjunto en la imagen?, muchas gracias por tu ayuda y por el circuito adjunto.


La foto que usted muestra, no me permite ver que voltaje de salida genera esa fuente.
Si lo que usted quiere cargar, se alimenta con 12 voltios la fuente debe entregar 12 voltios, si usa +5 volt , debe ser para +5 volt
Lo que no llego a entender es ¿ porque un solo led destellante.?
Si lo que usted quiere es, permitir le a alguien que quiere usar la tensión de linea, saber* si la tensión de 110/220 está habilitada* , no necesita hacer todo eso, ya existen *diodos destellantes* sin tener que poner una placa y correctamente polarizado puede funcionar hasta con 220 VCA.


----------



## josete83 (Sep 26, 2021)

unmonje dijo:


> La foto que usted muestra, no me permite ver que voltaje de salida genera esa fuente.
> Si lo que usted quiere cargar, se alimenta con 12 voltios la fuente debe entregar 12 voltios, si usa +5 volt , debe ser para +5 volt
> Lo que no llego a entender es ¿ porque un solo led destellante.?
> Si lo que usted quiere es, permitir le a alguien que quiere usar la tensión de linea, saber* si la tensión de 110/220 está habilitada* , no necesita hacer todo eso, ya existen *diodos destellantes* sin tener que poner una placa y correctamente polarizado puede funcionar hasta con 220 VCA.


unmonje la tension de salida de la fuente no importa si es de 5 o 12 voltios en corriente continua quiero poner un solo led por que quiero hacer este dispositivo para desbloquear los martillos hilti, hasta ahora y gracias a tu ayuda he podido saber que necesito la fuente de conmutación que iría conectada a la salida del sonoff, y también necesitaría el led destellador estroboscópico, este es el dispositivo que quiero fabricar.


----------



## unmonje (Sep 26, 2021)

josete83 dijo:


> unmonje la tension de salida de la fuente no importa si es de 5 o 12 voltios en corriente continua quiero poner un solo led por que quiero hacer este dispositivo para desbloquear los martillos hilti, hasta ahora y gracias a tu ayuda he podido saber que necesito la fuente de conmutación que iría conectada a la salida del sonoff, y también necesitaría el led destellador estroboscópico, este es el dispositivo que quiero fabricar.


Disculpe , desconocía que existiera un martillo que fuera necesario desbloquear,
 en casa agarro el martillo y le doy a todo sin desbloquear y anda lo mas bien.
Como sea, entendía que era para monitorear una habilitación de circuito.
Ahora voy a buscar información de ese martillo, asi conprendo mejor todo.   


Ahora que encontré la documentacion y entendi todo, le comento lo siguiente :
Aqui NO SOMOS ADIVINOS.
Que una herramienta de trabajo necesita una secuencia destellante para desbloquear su uso, ´*por seguridad profesional *era lo PRIMERO que tenia que decirnos.


----------



## josete83 (Sep 26, 2021)

unmonje dijo:


> Disculpe , desconocía que existiera un martillo que fuera necesario desbloquear,
> en casa agarro el martillo y le doy a todo sin desbloquear y anda lo mas bien.
> Como sea, entendía que era para monitorear una habilitación de circuito.
> Ahora voy a buscar información de ese martillo, asi conprendo mejor todo.



*P*or desgracia lo hay, cuando llegas a unas horas de trabajo (180 par ser mas exactos), se enciende una luz avisando que se debe realizar un mantenimiento, como en los coches, si esa luz no se apaga, el martillo queda bloqueado para evitar que se rompa y llevarlo al servicio oficial de *H*ilti para que lo desbloqueen*,* vale bastante caro, también existe la opción de desbloquearlo comprando a través de eBay la herramienta que utiliza *H*ilti para desbloquearlos, se llama Hilti SRT (service reset tool) pero está al alcance de muy pocos y es muy difícil conseguirlo.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 26, 2021)

Ese tema se trató hace tiempo, si lo encuentro pongo acceso.
Como yo hay muchos que piensan que es pura especulación odsolescente de por parte de los fabricantes.

La luz más que ser estroboscopica es láser o infrarrojos y se ve porque se ve a través de la cámara.

De ahí que los dos circuitos, alimentación y módulo WiFi, estén montados sobre la placa de un mando a distancia, que es el encargado de "inyectar" la señal infrarroja al taladro.

Saludos.


----------



## josete83 (Sep 26, 2021)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Ese tema se trató hace tiempo, si lo encuentro pongo acceso.
> Como yo hay muchos que piensan que es pura especulación odsolescente de por parte de los fabricantes.
> 
> La luz más que ser estroboscopica es láser o infrarrojos y se ve porque se ve a través de la cámara.
> ...



*S*e agradecer*í*a el acceso

*Nota del moderador : *

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.
Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación e interrogación, comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc. No nos gusta la escritura *"En Bloque"
*


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 26, 2021)

Lo encontré
Martillador Hilti..
Lee todo, se dan ideas que puede te sirvan. Algunos utilizan un puntero láser.

Llevo todo el día dándole vuelta ese extraño montaje de los dos módulos sobre el mando a distancia.. Y al comentar el tema de las Hilti se me ha encendido la bombilla.

Como consejo, procura poner la mayor información posible a la hora de hacer una consulta, con dicha información lo que parece un despropósito o algo incomprensible o desconocido, de pronto se vuelve algo conocido, familiar e incluso digno de admiración..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 26, 2021)

Unificados !


----------



## josete83 (Sep 26, 2021)

josete83 dijo:


> *S*e agradecer*í*a el acceso
> 
> *Nota del moderador : *
> 
> ...


disculpe las molestias


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Lo encontré
> Martillador Hilti..
> Lee todo, se dan ideas que puede te sirvan. Algunos utilizan un puntero láser.
> Llevo todo el día dándole vuelta ese extraño montaje de los dos módulos sobre el mando a distancia.. Y al comentar el tema de las Hilti se me ha encendido la bombilla.
> ...


Disculpa Pinchaválvulas, son las prisas, este montaje lo ha realizado una persona de Albania, he estado viendo el post que has puesto, en lo que viene, fotos y comentarios, he realizado todo, con el láser sólo consigues apagar la luz del martillo pero no se desbloquea, y con lo que desmontar la tapa y que los contactos se desconectarán, tampoco vale, lo de anular la placa si funciona pero es en los modelos te 905 y en otros, yo las he anulado, el problema está en los modelos te 700, te 706, te 1000, te 1500 y te 3000 que llevan motores sin escobillas, aunque les des con el láser a la luz, no se desbloquean.


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 26, 2021)

josete83 dijo:


> DJ T3 la placa con wifi si tengo que usarla


NO, no es necesario. Es gastar dinero al divino boton.
Si lo unico que hace la placa es encender y apagar, para qué gastar tanto, si con una simple llave de encendido y apagado en el mismo aparato ya esta..?
Te ahorras el Sonoff, usar wifi y usar un dispositivo (llamese smartphone) para realizar lo mismo que con una simple llave


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 27, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Si lo unico que hace la placa es encender y apagar, para qué gastar tanto, si con una simple llave....


Claro, si la placa generara una señal oscilante para que el taladro la detectara....pero si sólo enciende y apaga... 🙄
Ha debido de ser una "fantasmada" del que ha hecho el montaje para que sea más moderno, guay, cuull.. o como lo quieras llamar. Tiene pinta de montaje rápido típico de "yutuv".


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 27, 2021)

Encima imaginate lo engorroso de conectarte al wifi del sonoff, descargar una aplicacion para manejarlo o con la misma del sonoff, tener el telefono en una mano, el aparato en otra, presionar el.... Daaa.
Con una llave (en este caso conviene SIN retencion), acercas el aparato, presionas un ratito, soltas, y ya...
Parece que "iutu" nos va a sacar el trabajo si siguen asi...

Ahora me pregunto, ¿Habrá otro video para realizar el estrobo que quiere armar?...   me da curiosidad con qué van a salir...


----------

